# Thermostat



## Fredian (Aug 16, 2014)

What is the best thermostat to use with my system?


----------



## Hvaclife187 (Nov 28, 2014)

Depends on how much u want to spend. On the low end Honeywell makes a basic line from programmable to basic. 5000 or 6000. Then u can go all the way to the lyric /nest. Also depends on if u want a schedule or not.


----------



## swna (Dec 30, 2014)

At the end of the day, A thermostat that is programmable, and is actually programmed with regimented heating/cooling times will suffice. 

What are you looking for the thermostat to do? And what type of system do you have?

Making sure (if you you go with a pricier option) The thermostat communicates properly with your system, so you can achieve full functionality from it is something that needs to be researched.


----------

